# English speaking people in Malaga



## elle1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi! I have just moved to Malaga city and would like to meet some English speaking people! I'm from the Uk and very easy going so would be great to meet anyone of any nationality that speaks English as I'm still just learning spanish and speak nowhere near enough of it to communicate properly. drop me a line if you are in the same predicament and need a friend!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

These threads may help???

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...2-wanting-meet-new-friends-costa-del-sol.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...160752-make-friends-meet-people-marbella.html

Jo xxx


----------

